# Reliability Engineering



## Elheddeny (12 يوليو 2010)

Hi, I am a reliability engineer in the US and I was wondering if any one would like to discuss this field or have any questions. I would be glad to help. Jazakom Allah Khaire.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (12 يوليو 2010)

و عليكم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
جزاك الله خير على تقديم الفرصة للسؤال
ما مهام مهندس الـ Reliability ؟ ( ترجمتها اعتمادية لكن لا أدري هل مصطلح مهندس اعتمادية دارج عندنا العرب أم لا ؟ )


----------



## Elheddeny (13 يوليو 2010)

و عليكم السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
Reliability Engineering is the probability that the product will operate for a certain period of time under certain conditions. If you think about a car for example, as a customer, I would like that it would last for (may be 200,000 kilometers). The company's responsibility is to meet that requirement by ensuring that the design is reliable. This is done through using many different tools (for example, DFMEA, Design of Experiments, Reliability Testing, etc.)

I
 looked at translate.google.com/ and found that it would translate to الموثوقية الهندسية

. If you are interested in learning more, I have found this website to be very beneficial ,ww.weibull.com. 

I would be more than happy to help if you have any other questions.


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا، و نتمنى منك التعريف اكثر بهذا الفرع من الهندسة الصناعية و حبذا لو اعطيتنا مهام مهندس الموثوقية و الاعمال التي يقوم بها


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (13 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك أخي الكريم على التعريف بهندسة الموثوقية و إن كنت أتمنى التفصيل أكثر 
الأمر الآخر هو أنني آمل الإجابة على السؤال حول مهام مهندس الموثوقية
What is the Job Tasks of the Reliability Engineer ?
هي صحيح Job Tasks ؟ ساعدني أخي الصناعي 1 

و لدي سؤال آخر 
هل مسمى وظيفتك Job Title هو مهندس موثوقية Relaibility Engineer ؟

أنا أسأل عن المهام و عن مسمى وظيفتك لأني أود معرفة الوضع هناك في أمريكا
و من المسلم به أن " الحضارة الحديثة " نتعلمها منهم و هذا واقع
و بالتالي ما يقومون به اليوم سنقوم به نحن غدا
فمعرفتي بالوضع في أمريكا يعطيني انطباع حول المستقبل هنا
على الأقل في دول الخليج

و الملاحظ أن الدول الأقل تحضرا ( حضارة مادية و حضارة تعامل العقل و السلوك و اندماجهما مع هذه الحضارة المادية و بالطبع لا أقصد حضارة الأخلاق و القيم و الدين و العقيدة )
لا يوجد لديها ذلك التعقيد في تصنيف الوظائف بعكس الدول المتقدمة

و شكرا مرة أخرى على إتاحة الفرصة لنا للسؤال
و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Elheddeny (14 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,

My title is Reliability Engineer. I am not sure if this field exists in the Middle East or if it would be called (مهندس موثوقية). 

Below, is a brief introduction about reliability engineering and I hope it would be beneficial to you, ان شاء الله. 

There are very few schools in the US that have graduate degrees (Master Degree and PhD) in Reliability Engineering, but normally, Industrial Engineers take 1 or 2 Reliability Engineering classes during their study (it might be different based on the school). 

Reliability Engineering could be one of two things, either Design for Reliability (DFR) or Process Reliability (more about maintaining the plant equipment).

In DFR (which I do), reliability engineers are concerned about whether the product design is reliable or not and improving its life (will the product is designed to last for a certain period of time?). 

There are different DFR roadmaps, depending on each company, industry, etc. but there are a lot of commonalities. Some of the common tasks, performed by reliability engineers, are,
o Boundary Diagram: identifies the boundaries of the system being designed
o P-Diagram: identifies Control factors (we have control over them and know their effects on the product life) and Noise factors (we don’t have control over them and/or don’t fully understand their effects on the product life). Examples of noise factors could be ambient temperature/humidity, voltage fluctuations, how the customer uses the product, etc.
o Design Failure Mode and Effects Analysis (DFMEA): this is a very well known Six Sigma tool that helps us understand/brainstorm how the product could fail (based on the Control and Noise factors identified above), what the effects of those failures are, and how it could be prevented/detected. Once we capture all that, we rank them based on some certain criteria. At the end, we have developed a Risk Assessment that will help us prioritize which items are more critical than the others.
o Design Verification Plan and Results (DVP & R): based on the DFMEA, we decide what verification plans we will need (this could be a combination of testing, analysis, etc.)
o Examples of common tests performed by reliability engineers:
o Design of Experiments (DOE): evaluate the effects of multiple factors and their interactions on the product. 
o Highly Accelerated Life Testing (HALT): we call this “shake and bake” as we expose the product to very high and very low temperature, vibration and a combination of both, until it fails
o Voltage/Temperature Step Stress Test (VSST/TSST): similar to HALT but only using temperature or voltage (or any other stress) and step the stress up at certain intervals until you reach a failure, or a pre-set value for a certain parameter
o Four Corner Stress Test (FCST): 4 different test levels (low temperature combined with low voltage, high temperature combined with low voltage, high temperature combined with high voltage, high temperature combined with high voltage). Other stresses could be used as well
o Other tests: other tests could be used as well. The above list is just a few examples of what we call Qualitative test, which we use to either determine the material limits or the weak links. 
o Failure Reporting and Corrective Action System (FRACAS): The results, from the previous tests, are analyzed, to understand the Root Cause; Corrective Actions are implemented and verified. 
o Accelerated Life Test: this is another type of test that is done after the design is complete to calculate the reliability of the product. There are different ways to perform this type of test and there are a lot of, time consuming, analyses that are required to calculate the reliability, but there are many different software packages that help in this type of analyses (I don’t think any one does the analysis by hand these days…

This is a very high level on what reliability engineers do (DFR). I hope this could be helpful to you (or any one else interested in the field). Personally, I like it and I think it is very challenging field. It is used mostly in automotive, aerospace and other types of industries where reliability is very critical. I don’t think an airline company would like to spend millions of dollars on a plane that will only last 5 years. 

The Process Reliability is more of ensuring that the plan equipment will last long, using similar and other techniques, such as Preventive and Predictive Maintenance. I am a little familiar with this field but not as much as the DFR one. 

Please let me know if this answers your questions or if you need anything else. 

By the way, what is your field? I understand that you are probably an IE (Industrial Engineering), but do you specialize in a certain field?


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير
أفدت فأجدت
بارك الله في علمك و خبرتك
و أشكرك على مشاركتنا بخبرتك و معرفتك


----------



## Elheddeny (19 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله this would be beneficial to you.

Please let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (20 يوليو 2010)

that mean realibility engineering is common engineering not focus on one branch 
we can apply it for all equipment in all industries 
for me 
i can said that is this welding machine reliable???

am i understand true


----------



## Elheddeny (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
Correct.


----------



## Elheddeny (23 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, الاخ ابو بكر
I am sorry but I can't answer your other question, anout the education, as I can't respond to those messages until I have 50 responses/sharings. Would you like me to put my response here?


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (25 يوليو 2010)

elheddeny قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته, الاخ ابو بكر
> i am sorry but i can't answer your other question, anout the education, as i can't respond to those messages until i have 50 responses/sharings. Would you like me to put my response here?


 

u welcome 

i have two question the last one before 

and other one which i send to ur inbox


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 يوليو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل Elheddeny
في فترة ما اهتممت بهذا العلم واقتنيت بعض المؤلفات فيه ، الا أنني اصطدمت بكم الرياضيات التي يتحرك خلالها الدارس ، وقد لاحظت أنك تقول أنه لا يقوم الآن المختصون في هذا الفرع بهذه الرياضيات بهذا الكم ، بل هناك برامج تقوم بهذا العمل ، فهلا أطلعتنا علي أسماء وخصائص هذه البرامج .
ونكن لك من الشاكرين .


----------



## Elheddeny (28 يوليو 2010)

ابو بكر ,السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
First, I am sorry it took me a while to respond to you. I just didn’t have enough time the past few days.

As far as going to school abroad (by the way, we normally say “School” when we talk about Universities), there are few things to consider/decide first,
1- What degree, are you interested in (MS, PhD)?
2- What is the Major you are interested in (Industrial Engineering, Engineering Management, Reliability Engineering, etc.)? I would choose the Major that I like and at the same time that will have job opportunities (at the end of the day, you will be looking for a job) 
3- There are too many schools in the world. Do you have a preference as which country you want to go to?
4- If it is the US, it should be easy to look online for all the schools that offer the program/major you are interested in.
5- Here is a link to Engineering Schools in the US,
a. “http://grad-schools.usnews.rankings...aduate-schools/top-engineering-schools/items”
6- I would recommend that you do some research as the school ranking. Better ranking schools, will probably have better education and it could be internationally recognized (easier to get a job back at your home country). They will probably be more expensive though
7- Some tests you will need to take before you apply, 
a. Test of English as a Foreign Language (TOEFL) is required for all schools
b. Graduate Record Examination (GRE) is required by most (not all) schools
8- Since cost is high, for International Students (like you), you might start considering schools that offer research/teaching opportunities (where the school provide the student with certain jobs, teaching, research, etc., and in return, it pays for some/all of the tuition). You would probably have a better chance to get accepted into these programs if you already have a Master Degree, with high grades
9- There are a lot of smaller schools that have good education and they are cheaper.

Please let me know if I have answered your questions or if you need anything else.

Good luck


----------



## Elheddeny (28 يوليو 2010)

عاطف ,السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
there are many different software packages, but here is the link to Reliasoft, which I use. They have manydifferent packages depending on what you do/need. You will also find some description on every package.

www.reliasoft.com


----------



## صناعي1 (29 يوليو 2010)

نشكرك اخي الحديني على تفاعلك و مساعدتك للأعضاء فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (29 يوليو 2010)

elheddeny قال:


> عاطف ,السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته,
> there are many different software packages, but here is the link to reliasoft, which i use. They have manydifferent packages depending on what you do/need. You will also find some description on every package.
> 
> www.reliasoft.com


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خير الجزاء.


----------



## Elheddeny (31 يوليو 2010)

I forgot to mention that Reliasoft offers 30 free trials for any of their packages, if you would like to try one.


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (31 يوليو 2010)

أشكرك أخي الكريم الحديني على تفاعلك معنا و أحيي فيك روحك الطيبة و الكريمة

أخي الحديني أود استغلال كرمك هذا و أسأل عدة أسئلة

أنا حاصل على بكالوريوس هندسة كهربائية و أعمل كمهندس اتصالات منذ عشرة سنوات و على الرغم من أن مجال عملي هو الاتصالات و بالتالي فأنا ملم بتقنيات الاتصالات إلا أنه في الحقيقة عملي أقرب لأن يقع تحت تصنيف " الإدارة الهندسية " بمعنى : إدارة تشغيل ، إدارة صيانة ، إدارة خدمات ، إدارة مشاريع ... و ما يدور حولها

حاليا لدي العزم بإذن الله أن أكمل تعليمي العالي في الولايات المتحدة .. و قد كنت محتارا بين الإكمال في تخصص ماجستير هندسة الاتصالات أو الاتجاه إلى المجال الإداري كماجستير إدارة الأعمال أو الإدارة الهندسية أو إدارة المشاريع 

و لكن منذ فترة و أنا أفكر أيضا في الهندسة الصناعية و أود سؤالك عن هذه الفكرة بالذات أي أن أدرس ماجستير الهندسة الصناعية بينما أنا في الحقيقة خريج هندسة كهربائية فهل هذا الأمر ممكن و حصل من أشخاص غيري أم أنه إضاعة للوقت بالنسبة لحالتي و الأفضل لي أن أكمل مثلا في مجال الإدارة الهندسية ؟

هذا السؤال الأول ، و السؤال الثاني .. ما الجامعات في أمريكا التي تقترحها لدراسة الهندسة الصناعية ؟ و إن كان لديك خلفية عن الإدارة الهندسية فلا مانع من الاستنارة برأيك .

السؤال الثالث .. ما الفرق بين تخصصات " الهندسة الصناعية " و " هندسة النظم Systems Engineering " ؟

أعتذر على إثقالك بالأسئلة و لكن أنت كريم و نحن نستاهل ( أي نستحق ) 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Elheddeny (5 أغسطس 2010)

Brother Abo Badr,
Regarding your question on your higher education, Industrial Engineering (IE) is a big field and you could have your Master in IE with specializing in some specific areas (for example, "الإدارة الهندسية", Engineering Management, Reliability Engineering, etc.). There are many universities in the US that provide this degree. I think it is possible that you could go for IE but based on your experience, I would suggest that you pursue an Engineering Management Degree instead, especially that you have some previous experience in that field. (By the way, there is some overlap between the two fields in some cases).

I was debating myself whether to pursue MBA or PhD in Engineering Management and I have come to the conclusion that I enjoy being in the technical side of the business and I am pursuing a PhD in IE with a concentration in Engineering Management. 

As far as Universities, here is a link to the best IE schools (http://grad-schools.usnews.rankingsandreviews.com/best-graduate-schools/top-engineering-schools/industrial-engineering) but there are many others that offer these programs. I go to the University of Tennessee, myself (www.utk.edu), which is a good school. Here is another link to other schools (http://www.gradschools.com/search-programs/industrial-engineering)

Here is a link to what IE’s do (http://www.iienet2.org/Details.aspx?id=716) from IIE (Institute of Industrial Engineering). I think Systems Engineering is more related to Project Management but I am not very sure about it. 

At the end, it is up to you to decide what you need to do and what the job market looks like where you are located are willing to relocate to.

I hope this is a little helpful to you.


----------



## ابو بكر عمرعثمان علي (5 أغسطس 2010)

u r good brother 

i like u by allah 

i still have one problem for money 

i want some thing like reward


----------



## Elheddeny (6 أغسطس 2010)

You could always apply for a scholarship at the univiersities you are applying for. Depending on your grades, GRE & TOFEL tests, you might be able to get one, isA. I know that this might not be very easy, but I know that college education in US is expensive. May Allah help you find a way.


----------



## eng tariq (6 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا اخوان ...مشكورين كتير ...ومن علمكم نستفيد


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (7 أغسطس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية أخي الحديني و الله يبارك فيك
و الله يوفقك في الدكتوراة و ييسر لك إياها


----------



## محمد حيدري (12 مارس 2011)

أرجو أخي أن تضيف للمنتدى بعض المراجع عن هندسة الوثوقية
حيث أنني مهتم بموثوقية نظم التكييف المركزي و أعمل أبحاث في هذا المجال
فأرجو رفدي ببعض المراجع


----------



## Um khalid (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*Safety Engineering*

السلام عليكم أخ الحديني أشكرك على حسن تعاونك ومبادرتك الطيبة للتعريف بDFR وغيرها من المواضيع .
أنا حاليا في بريطانيا طالبة هندسة السلامة مرحلة بكالوريوس (Safety Eng.) 
وأخذ مادة Reliability Engineering in complex system وأجدها مادة صعبة جدا وخصوصا أنا حاليا في السنة الثانية من الجامعة ولم أخذ الكثير منها من قبل ، حيث أن المادة كلها حسابات ورسومات توضيحية مثل distributionsبأنواعها و struction function , Cut sets ,Tei sets , Importance ,Expected value,MTTF,MTTR ........ وغيرها الكثير 
سؤالي : هل عندك خلفية حول هذه المعلومات .......... أو أي شخص أخر ممكن يساعدني في حل هذه المسائل الصعبة ؟
جزاكم الله كل خير مقدما


----------



## jilany (3 فبراير 2012)

*Good Day for all

I'm Mohamed El Jilany - Egyptian
I'm Offshore Maintenance Mechanical Engineer work at offshore rigs at Gulf at Qatar
I'm very admire by reliability engineering , it is very demand at Arabian Gulf and I need your help 
I need to be certified Reliability Engineer so i was confused by to options 
http://asq.org/index.aspx
http://smrp.org/

which one of those organization is better and more certified as i will self study and just do the the exam only throw one of those 
so which one you prefer 
do you have anther advice 
if you can send me your e-mail and Skype name to be more fast at communicate it will be highly appreciated

[email protected]
00201002395909
0097433157596 
*​


----------



## المهندسة الامورة (18 فبراير 2012)

hi every one actually i have a project in reliability and the topic is about the reliability of the transportation system 

how can i improve it and find some solution for that 


could u any one help me in that and give me some sources

thanks


----------



## wail91 (30 يناير 2015)

هل نجد لديكم كتب في [h=1]Reliability Engineering[/h]


----------

